

Software is like sex: it's better when it's free. - Linus Torvalds - saying
http://saying.co/linus-torvalds/software-is-like-sex-its-better-when-its-free

======
minimaxir
...spamming Hacker News with one-liners is not a good growth hacking tactic.

